# Skiing with a pack in the resort



## DEVO (Jan 29, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO asked what I carry in my pack in the thread I started reviewing my Rossi Scratch BC's and here is my response in that thread:



DEVO said:


> Well I mostly ski with my kids, so for my 7 yr old I carry:
> 
> mittens/gloves in case he needs to switch
> his headsock in case he gets cold (or if he gets hot he can put in the pack).
> ...



Anyone else ski with a pack when you are skiing in the resort?  If so, how come and what do you carry?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

DEVO said:


> SKIQUATTRO asked what I carry in my pack in the thread I started reviewing my Rossi Scratch BC's and here is my response in that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else ski with a pack when you are skiing in the resort?  If so, how come and what do you carry?



I've thought of it while at bigger places.  I've always been more of a 'be prepared' kind of guy though.  I don't like having to go back to the lodge for something, especially if I'm with a group.  I'm more likely to just suffer...


----------



## Ski Diva (Jan 29, 2007)

My husband skis with a Patagonia "Orbit" pack. It's great because the strap goes over one shoulde and runs diagonally across your back, so you can shift the bag to the front when you sit on the chair. He mostly uses it to carry our lunch since we don't know where we'll be when we decide to eat. Not sure if they make the Orbit anymore, but they make one now called the Atom that looks a lot like it. It's a great bag.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2007)

I copied this from the other thread...


DEVO said:


> That's cause you have never had to ski with kids " I want my mittens" I want my gloves" "I'm thirsty" "I'm cold" "I'm hungry"
> 
> I wouldn't wear one either if that was the case or only skied in bounds and/or in the park.  I think it is fairly irresponsible to ski anywhere OB without having a couple of basic tools and a first aid kit (and some basic knowledge of how to use it).



If I was skiing out west at a resort were it was deep powder, or any back country, and I needed a shovel, probe, beacon I would have a pack to hold it all plus other gear.

But at a eastern resort with all trails I find them to be a waste.  If you have kids ok, but if it wont fit im my pockets, I personelly dont need it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not a pack guy, yet.  I plan on breaking out my CamelBak Menace on Friday since I plan on skiing first to last chair wherever I am.  Same with the Mt. Snow trip Pres. weekend.  Three days of skiing with a group means lots and lots of H2O.

DEVO, nice list of things to stuff in one's pack.  I never thought of bringing a multi-tool or duct tape but it makes sense if presented with unexpected repair jobs.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree, I'll throw in some extra socks, snacks, multitool, sunscreen in my Camelbak (Snowdawg) if I am somewhere large with multiple peaks like out in UT or even Killington and I cant get back to my main bag in the lodge..... but at a place like Pico???


----------



## koreshot (Jan 29, 2007)

I generally don't ski with a backpack.  Out west I only wear a backpack if I plan on doing some hiking.  But then again, i don't really carry much with me.  I sometimes have a small digital camera and a snack bar or two.  I can totally see how as a parent I might want to ski with a backpack on.  Rather than fill my pockets with loads of crap like extra clothes, water, food, etc..., why not just carry a low profile back pack?


----------



## DEVO (Jan 30, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Rather than fill my pockets with loads of crap like extra clothes, water, food, etc..., why not just carry a low profile back pack?



exactly.  I spent the first couple of years of skiing with kids just carrying stuff in my pockets or running into the lodge every so often.  The Dakine pack I carry is really low profile (no problem sitting on a chairlift with it on) and carries everything we need to stay out all day.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

I ski with a yellow backpack.  I actually feel wierd if I don't have it on.

One of the main reasons I have it (besides carrying stuff) is identification.  You can't miss a tall dude with a yellow backpack.

A few years back the lifties at K were trying to enforce a rule whereby you had to remove your backpack when riding the lift.  Thankfully that died down after a few weeks.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I ski with a yellow backpack. I actually feel wierd if I don't have it on.
> 
> One of the main reasons I have it (besides carrying stuff) is identification. You can't miss a tall dude with a yellow backpack.
> 
> A few years back the lifties at K were trying to enforce a rule whereby you had to remove your backpack when riding the lift. Thankfully that died down after a few weeks.


 
Now for the million dollar question: Dork, do you actually carry anything in that pack?


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 30, 2007)

ive been meaning to buy a pack for just such a thing.  I really only have larger packs for extended outings.  I dont think I really need to bring my 5200 ci pack for a day of skiing 

any suggestions on good ones to get?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

I could really use a pack as I always seem to have my pockets filled and I always seem to get hungry when I'm no where near my food. I'm concerned about riding the lift though.  Andy...I think that's what my wife and I are getting for your buddy Colin for his birthday.  He's been yapping about getting one.  Any suggestions?  I'm thinking about heading over to dicks tomorrow after work.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Now for the million dollar question: Dork, do you actually carry anything in that pack?



Yeah, but I don't know what.  I never really open it although there is stuff in there...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Yeah, but I don't know what.  I never really open it although there is stuff in there...




The gangbanger keeps his nine in his pack, right dork?


----------



## DEVO (Jan 30, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> The gangbanger keeps his nine in his pack, right dork?



Make sure your pack has pockets for the extra clips.


----------



## DEVO (Jan 30, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> ive been meaning to buy a pack for just such a thing.  I really only have larger packs for extended outings.  I dont think I really need to bring my 5200 ci pack for a day of skiing
> 
> any suggestions on good ones to get?



I have been really happy with my Dakine Heli-pro.  It is the small version from last year.  Lots of pockets to separate stuff, space for a bladder, diagonal ski carry (that tucks away when not in use), the bladder hose hides away in the left shoulder strap (also where I keep my season's pass), pocket on waist belt for a small digital camera, etc, etc.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2007)

DEVO said:


> I have been really happy with my Dakine Heli-pro.  It is the small version from last year.  Lots of pockets to separate stuff, space for a bladder, diagonal ski carry (that tucks away when not in use), the bladder hose hides away in the left shoulder strap (also where I keep my season's pass), pocket on waist belt for a small digital camera, etc, etc.



I have a Heli-Pro too, I haven't actually used it for skiing yet though.  I have used it snow shoeing though.  The pocket on the waist is very convenient for a small digital camera, however I found that it got too cold in there and the camera had trouble operating.  I've never had a problem when I leave the camera in my jacket chest pocket.  Just something to consider...


----------



## DEVO (Jan 30, 2007)

Huh, I have used my camera all winter so far and have always kept it in the waist pocket.  no problems freezing up so far.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2007)

DEVO said:


> Huh, I have used my camera all winter so far and have always kept it in the waist pocket.  no problems freezing up so far.



My camera must be more sensitive then.  When I had troubles it wasn't particularly cold out either.  The little motor inside that moves the lens sounded like it was about to die when I tried to use it...


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 30, 2007)

I personally don't use a pack while on the EC and only use a small camelback while skiing the WEST and EUROPE.  For BC adventure, I have my BCA Day Pack that covers my basis necessities for the day...

The best solution to the majority of people that have packs is to get snowboarding pants.  They have big and thick pockets that allow you to fit a snack, camera, small toolkit, walet, etc. etc....


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

word.


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 30, 2007)

I carry a Dakine Vertex.  It's got my first-aid stuff (including a space blanket, trauma shears, bandages, dressings, etc), at least one extra layer, water (in the hydration sleeve), a pair of fleece gloves and OR overmitts, steel and plastic scrapers, trail and BC maps, multitool, lighter, zip ties, at least one granola bar, a couple of ball bungees, and sometimes extra eyewear.  (I will be adding a compass to replace the one I lost as soon as I get around to it, which should be sooner rather than later, I suppose).  If I want to, I can usually squeeze either my camera or my skins in the top of the bag on top of the other stuff; more often, though, I end up with both under my jacket against the front of my body; I can also stash a lunch in the same spot if I don't have the skins or camera in the bag.  I  could get my patrol stuff into a fanny pack or a patrol vest, but then I'd still need a backpack if I wanted the extra layer and water.  I don't like loading up the pockets in my jacket and pants because I feel like that inhibits movement much more than having a reasonable-sized pack does; I also like the ability to go out for a whole day without needing to come back to my starting point, which is particularly helpful when skiing either (a) larger resorts or (b) with a group of people who may or may not feel like grabbing extra layers at the same time I do.

I actually skied one day at Stowe and several in Utah last year with an EMS bookbag-type pack; at that point, I was carrying my lunch, a layer, a multitool, my water bottle, and sometimes my camera.  After doing that a few times, I felt like it was more convenient to ski with a pack than without one (plus it allowed me to ski right thorugh lunch if  Iso desired).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2007)

to each his own, but honestly....how many times during the ski day are you going into you bag to get stuff??  Also, dont you ever have to jump into the lodge to use the 'facilicties'???  Unless you are skiing the large spread out resorts out west or going OB, just seems like alot of stuff to ski around with....i've been out west and use a camelbak with a change of socks/liquid wax and some snacks, but event then a lodge is usually no more than a 5 - 10 min ski away....still really cant see skiing in the east with a pack on....but thats me...


----------



## DEVO (Jan 30, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> to each his own, but honestly....how many times during the ski day are you going into you bag to get stuff??  Also, dont you ever have to jump into the lodge to use the 'facilicties'???  Unless you are skiing the large spread out resorts out west or going OB, just seems like alot of stuff to ski around with....i've been out west and use a camelbak with a change of socks/liquid wax and some snacks, but event then a lodge is usually no more than a 5 - 10 min ski away....still really cant see skiing in the east with a pack on....but thats me...



I'll say it again...that's 'cause you aren't skiing with kids.  I actually go into my pack several times throughout the day for either myself or someone else.  You become real popular real fast when you are the only one with a screw driver/duct tape/band aid etc, etc, etc.  and and I don't care what anyone says, carrying a bunch of stuff in your jacket and pants pockets sucks, I've done it.


----------



## Jay's Dip Powcher (Jan 30, 2007)

*like a pick up truck*

Carrying a pack is like having a pick up truck.....sure they suck and are not functional and you make fun of most who drive them but you sure do warm up to them when you need one, and that seems like the most important times...moving, home repairs, helping out a friend sound familiar?
Being as self sufficiant as possible and not relying on others to help you is not the standard especially when it comes to getting into trouble even more on the mountain but should be the norm. Good to go and not need to go is the way.
Yes I ski with a pack and yes I have kids but when trouble strikes or I want my family or friends to be able to look to me for help or I need help I do not want to ski to the lodge. How does that Boy scout term go? Oh yeah...be prepared! 2K of vertical feet or 18K nothing changes when you need something and need it bad. If you make fun of me in the lift line please do not stop me for help on the mountain when I ski by you ;-)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 31, 2007)

You are wrong.....my wife and i do ski with my 4yr old all over the mountain....she can go 2-3 hours and by that time she usually has to go in and use the restrooms, so we stop by our bags/cooler for some milk and cookies....


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 31, 2007)

Jay's Dip Powcher said:


> Carrying a pack is like having a pick up truck.....sure they suck and are not functional and you make fun of most who drive them



whats wrong with driving a truck?  ;-)


----------



## DEVO (Jan 31, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> You are wrong.....my wife and i do ski with my 4yr old all over the mountain....she can go 2-3 hours and by that time she usually has to go in and use the restrooms, so we stop by our bags/cooler for some milk and cookies....



Sorry, I know everyone's way of doing things is different. We pretty much did the same when our kids were younger.  I just personally got tired of going into the lodge every couple of hours for something minor, and as my kids got older (boy 7, girl 14) I just found it much easier just to carry a few things with us instead of heading inside four or five times throughout the day.  Now we pee before we head out, have everyhting we need while we are skiing, head in for lunch, pee, and we are back out for the afternoon.  

I also mtn bike alot and have always been annoyed by "that guy" that skis or rides with a group and is always asking for something they should have brought themselves, and then waiting for them while they go looking for something inside.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 31, 2007)

I just recently got a Dakine Heli Pro that went on a ridiculous clearance at EMS... they were clearanced at $15!

I got it mainly because I wanted a pack with diagonal ski carry (much less annoying than setting up a-frame carries on my other packs) for BC and this was a great deal.

So... I'd figured I'd try it out at the resorts.

It's been great, especially when skiing on my own - I can keep snacks and a lunch in there, and if I need to adjust my layering during the day I can stuff it in the pack and save a trip to the lodge.

Plus, I'd rather have those extra gloves, balaclava, etc. in my pack on my back than stuffing the hell out of my jacket - I prefer to keep my jacket as slim as possible.

Even though skiing in a resort is not the wilderness, every time I have to go into the lodge (I repeat, "have". I never "want" to go into the lodge), it disconnects me from the skiing and just makes me ansy to get back out and stop wasting time!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 31, 2007)

Dakine Heli Pro for me too but have only used it on the EC carrying beer to the top of the MT.Use it every time we are catskiing in British Columbia cuz you won't see the lodge for 7 hours.I actually bought it for Tuckermans but have not made it in there for 4 years.Shame on me!


----------

